

A New Look At Einstein’s Brain (2012) - bjoe_lewis
http://singularityhub.com/2012/11/29/a-new-look-at-einsteins-brain-may-answer-why-he-was-so-smart/

======
whatshisface
" _It’s possible that the increased number of folds and fissures in Einstein’s
prefrontal cortex contributed to his ability to carry out his famous thought
experiments, such as imagining himself traveling alongside a beam of light._ "

" _The photos also showed a part of Einstein’s right somatosensory cortex was
enlarged. The area, which processes sensory information from the left hand, is
thought to have overdeveloped due to his extensive violin playing._ "

In one paragraph, they assume that the 'shape' of his brain was responsible
for his abilities, in the next paragraph they talk about how his learned
abilities changed the shape of his brain...

